# Spin top question



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone know how this spin top was created? Looks like some sort of segmenting.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Depends on whether the top was spinning when the photo was taken.

If it was spinning, it may be just a segmented disk (8 or 12 segments) with a spindle through the center.

If it was not spinning, I would think the turner started out with a light-colored blank turned into a disk, then cut a recess and inserted a dark-colored disk, followed by another recess, in which a smaller light-colored disk was inserted. A hole was drilled through, and the dark-colored spindle inserted.

Just guesses on my part.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I made a cherry top I last week and didn't think about extending the spindle up for the handle (darn). I used ebony plug in the bottom to create the point once turned.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you. Yes, I think cutting a series of recesses in disks would work for this.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This guy has some amazing segmented tops.
http://fortheloveoftops.com/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice website hairy, that guy does some amazing work.


----------

